# Freeze Frame!



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I have seen where people keep frames of honey in the freezer. Some for storage, some for feed in emergencys. My question is, do you have to freeze for a reason? 
I put about 20 partial frames of honey in the basement for the winter. It stays between 50 and 55 degrees down there with low humidity. They are my start for next spring and I dont want anything to effect them. Just wanted to make sure I am not missing something. Thanks.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

The reason that the frames are frozen is to kill wax moth eggs. It only takes a couple of days and then seal them up tight to prevent the wax moths from getting back to them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Freeze for 24 hours to kill wax moth eggs. If it is cold enough( killing the wax moth) you then can store them in a hive body in a out building.
I store mine in hive bodies in the unheated pole barn and covered with tarps.

 Al


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok thanks. I missed the 24 hour part somewhere.


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

When exactly do the wax moths get at them? I have a TBH in it's first winter and at the end of the winter I expect to have empty natural comb that the bees will fill up with the spring flow. I'll be using it as comb honey. Are the wax moth eggs just something you try not to think about (extra protein)?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When the hive becomes weak for some reason, Like the lose of a queen.
Or when you remove the frames from the bees protection.

 Al


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

13 days is what our State Apiarist, and the entomology professor Dr. John Skinner at the UT research expiriment station have determined to be the correct number of days in a deep freezer to kill ALL larve/eggs.


----------

